# Best SSC for toddler



## PiePie (Oct 2, 2006)

We need something that is comfortable in both a front and a back carry and that is easy to get kiddo in and out of with or without removing the carrier.


----------



## cking (Jul 27, 2005)

I have to go with the Ergo







, although I've only used an Ergo and a Beco Butterfly I. I tried on an Angelpack once, and I thought it was nice - lighter weight than Ergo, with straps that can be crossed on the back - although that might not matter for you (but maybe they can be crossed on the front for men?). But I didn't wear it for long enough to know how comfortable it is.

The Becos are cute though, aren't they? It is nice that you can get dc out without removing it - BUT, if you are doing a back carry, you either have to swing her around front first, or put her down while still in the carrier. It takes two hands to undo the safety buckles. Eh. Also, the webbing straps are right there next to the child...I like the nice soft Ergo straps better.

What about the Papatum toddler carrier? There are also some hybrid/"buckle-tai" carriers that have the padded buckle waist with mei-tai style top straps (Like O&A). Probably a little bit more of a learning curve, but I imagine they are very comfy. And they're cute.

eta: i might be confused about the crossing straps on the angelpack - that might have been an olives & applesauce full buckle.


----------



## Paxjourney (Mar 27, 2007)

Depends on the age and size of the toddle IMO. We had to stop using the ergo when my DD was 18mo she is a SMALL girl too. Currently at 3yrs 6mo we use a babiesbeyondborders my favorite toddler delux full buckle. I've owned it for a year and personally find it to be a really under rated SSC. Its also a heck of a lot cheaper than an ergo (I've owned two ergos) I've also owned two beco's (though the 4th generation, not the current model) I stopped using a beco when was 2yrs.

I also really like the toddler patapum (again I've owned two) but we stopped using that when DD was 3yrs.

So my vote is for a babiesbeyondborders.com my favorite toddler full buckle deluxe









eta my dd at 3 1/2 is 36inches and 30lbs hth


----------



## ~Shanna~ (Nov 17, 2005)

I've only tried the Ergo, Patapum and Becco. The Patapum I loved, but find the Ergo more versatile, so I upgraded to it. The Becco, while gorgeous, has a weak waist strap such that it bends for some women and you lose all the support.


----------



## PiePie (Oct 2, 2006)

thanks for all of your thoughts so far. DD is 19 mos. At 18 mos. she was 22 1/2 lbs. and 32 ins.


----------



## maymorales (Dec 9, 2006)

Because you said for toddler, I voted for a Pikkolo but with the babywearing waist belt. It's very easy to take on and off.

AngelPack LX is nice and it's like O&A, only without seat darts. And the waist is firm enough that it shouldn't bend.

hth!


----------



## tinyblackdot (Aug 31, 2007)

I LOVE LOVE LOVE my Aplx for my toddler. I get so many compliments on it. I was not a fan at first, and if i hadnt gotten it at a super deal i would have never guessed how comfortable it is. I have bamberoos (which are the best MT for a toddler IMHO) a beco 4, a O&A, my APLX, i have tried an Ergo, but the LOs just sit way too low for my taste. My dd likes to look over my shoulder, to be able to see whats going on. And hands down my APLX is still my fav carrier.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

I voted for the three SSC's I have: Ergo, Butterfly I, and AMC II. But, out of those, my favorite for my toddler is the Ergo. I get annoyed with the process of getting him in and out of the Beco, and the AMC is just so plain looking. I have this organic black embroidered Ergo, so it's pretty and not boring.









I've never tried a APLX, but they are gorgeous carriers.


----------



## PiePie (Oct 2, 2006)

So I tried a bunch on at www.metrominis.com and decided on the Pikkolo. The Beco Butterfly II fit me best but DD resisted getting into it. We very much like our Pikkolo.


----------



## skueppers (Mar 30, 2005)

I didn't vote in the poll because I've only ever used the Ergo. But I will say that I've used it happily with kids from 7 months to 4 years. Just today I used it with my 2-year-old and my 4-year-old.


----------



## MommaShark (Oct 23, 2007)

PiePie - I just got a Pikkolo and LOVE it but have only worn it a bit with my 35 pound 3 year old. He loved it and it worked well over my big pregnant belly - very comfortably without the belt. Just wondering how you are enjoying yours? I'll be using mine primarily with my newborn in June but my DS thinks it's for him!


----------



## merrijayne (Aug 31, 2005)

Ergos are only 14" tall quite short for toddlers. I like at least 16-17" for a toddler size. Some do feel comfortable in them. See if the is a babywearing group where you could try and see what works for you?


----------

